# Favorite Ice Cream?



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Häagen-Dazs Dulce de Leche. Hands down.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Blue Bell ice cream hands down. Any flavor. Have peanut butter chocolate with chocolate chips and cookie dough pieces in the freezer now


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Ware said:


> Häagen-Dazs Dulce de Leche. Hands down.


Same brand but I reach for their Coffee flavor.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Another Blue Bell fan. Mint Chocolate Chip is my far and away favorite.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Turkey Hill Double Dunker.

https://www.turkeyhill.com/frozen/ice-cream/premium-ice-cream/double-dunker


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Blue Bell Natural Vanilla Bean, with no toppings or anything else.


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

Blue Bunny Peanut butter panic


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

Blue Bell Cookie Two Step


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Hagen Daz vanilla bean


----------



## srogue (Nov 6, 2019)

Blue Bell "Christmas Cookie" flavor is my addiction at the moment.


----------



## V35B (Jul 23, 2019)

Blue Bell BlackBerry Cobbler


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2019)

Chicfila - cookies and cream shake or plain vanilla shake


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Friendly's Butter Crunch......


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

Graeters, out of Cincinnati.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

not a single mention of Braums yet? I know it's mid south regionally locked but....

Braums Pecans Praline & Cream or Cookies & Cream.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

V35B said:


> Blue Bell BlackBerry Cobbler


hmm i haven't seen that one, I'll have to keep an eye out for it.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

We don't get blue bell in California :x


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Kicker said:


> not a single mention of Braums yet?


Good call. Hard to beat Braum's too.


----------



## DJLCN (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Tha cappuccino chunky chocolate is my go to anytime I'm at braums. Good burgers too.


----------

